# My etsy site with pictures



## candice19 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mods, if this needs to be moved, please do, I have no clue where it should go...

I've been making soap, and I never posted any pictures because I just got them done.

Please check out my first time etsy shop for pictures!  More to be added as I make them.

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=7469438

And of course, any critique on the site would be great, too!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 18, 2009)

Your shop looks realy nice. Very zen & relazing. Your photos are top notch!


----------



## Milla (Jun 18, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Your shop looks realy nice. Very zen & relazing. Your photos are top notch!



I would agree!!  I felt relaxed and I just love your soap colors and how smooth they look.


----------



## candice19 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks so much!  I know it's hard to "spruce up" M&P bars... but I'm trying! lol


----------



## honor435 (Jun 18, 2009)

awesome, what kind of mold?


----------



## Dixie (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks great!!


----------



## candice19 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks!!

Honor, I just used a slab mold I got from WSP


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Your soap is soooo pretty . Everything looks great .Way to go. 

Kitn


----------



## vivcarm (Jun 19, 2009)

Everything looks so lovely and fresh!


----------



## candice19 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I was so worried they would be boring lol I do have more to add, so it will come.  I can't believe it, but I got a heart already, too!


----------



## rszuba (Jun 19, 2009)

love it, very spa, vacation, clean, relaxing feel.

renee


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 19, 2009)

Agree with all here... shop is great, pics are fab... very relaxing feel to everything.  Felt like I was in "paradise".... oh, wait... I was!


----------



## kwahlne (Jun 19, 2009)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous soap!  Love your Etsy site!


----------



## kittywings (Jun 20, 2009)

I love your pix too!


----------



## rubato456 (Jun 20, 2009)

gorgeous site and soaps. love the clean, fresh look! best of luck to you! question for you, did you take yer pix outdoors, the lighting looks very outdoorsy and natural! way to go!


----------



## candice19 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm loving all the "relaxing" feedback - it's exactly what I was going for!! 



			
				rubato456 said:
			
		

> gorgeous site and soaps. love the clean, fresh look! best of luck to you! question for you, did you take yer pix outdoors, the lighting looks very outdoorsy and natural! way to go!


Actually.... My boyfriend took all these pictures as he's volunteer to be my product photographer.  We took my pictures between the hours of midnight and 2am in my dark dark living room lol.  He's got a lot camera gear that can make it look like any time of the day.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Deda (Jun 20, 2009)

Beautiful! Everything looks so relaxing!


----------



## candice19 (Jun 22, 2009)

*WOW*  :shock: 

I'm really sorry to bump this but I had to tell people who understand how I feel!!

I only posted the first batch of items on my Etsy site 4 days ago.... and already *one of my items made it to the front page *from someone's Treasury!!!  It was 6AM, so I didn't get to see the glory, but I noticed a lot of views so I was like research research.

*SQUEAL*  Now only if someone bought something... LOL


----------



## honor435 (Jun 23, 2009)

love your soap, so pretty, how do you get the fine line on your bars, or is that your mold?


----------



## candice19 (Jun 23, 2009)

It's my mold.  It's tray mold, but it has beveled lines to direct you where to cut. It's great


----------



## Bunny (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh girl, those are fantastic. Very spa-like. I love that style of soap.


----------



## gcfanca (Jun 25, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> I'm loving all the "relaxing" feedback - it's exactly what I was going for!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha my boyfriend is a photographer also he keeps telling me to make some that I want photographed. It is amazing how great pictures make a world of difference! Good look.


----------

